# Dallas Mavericks vs Toronto Raptors (25/2)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*20-34, lost 2 - 10-18 @ opponents







 43-11, won 4 - 24-4 @ home
* 
*The Particulars*
Date: Sunday, February 25, 2006
Time: 12:00 PM CT
TV: FSNSW

*Projected Lineups





































* *(J. Terry, A. Griffin, J. Stackhouse, D. Nowitzki, D. Diop)





































(M. James, M. Peterson, C. Villaneuva, C. Bosh, A. Davis)
*
 
This will be the Raptors 4th game in a row against on their road trip (Minnesota, New York and Memphis) - they're all but out of the playoff picture but anything can happen in the last 30 games. Dallas will be going for 14 straight wins at home but this could be hard if Josh Howard is rested (due to ankle injury)

_*KEY MATCHUP*_







vs








Chris Bosh grew up in Dallas and usually plays decent against the Mavericks, he scored 29 points against us on last year (previous matchup) but this season we have another agile guy in Diop who can help defend. If Dirk can man up on Bosh from time to time then Dallas has a great chance of winning this.​


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think Marquis Daniels will start in Josh's place because knowing Avery, he loves bringing Stack's energy off the bench along with Harris, KVH and Damp. The Mavs will take this one.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i really hope i get to see my favourite player (josh howard) play against my team (toronto). Should be a good game, but i really hope howard is good to go, i hardly ever get to see him play up here in canada.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I really thought the Spurs would stumble against the Grizz giving us a chance to get some seperation...


----------



## bballworld (Feb 25, 2006)

It was lucky the spurs played the Grizzlies after the Grizzlies played a tough battle the night before. As for this game I feel the Mavs should win easily but it might be hard to play a early game. Prediction: Mavs win 105-91.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

hmmm this game thread is dead, any dallas fans go to the toronto board, and talk it up!!!

yall look sleeping out there, great start by toronto, i stand by saying, YOUR TEAM REALLY MISSES MY BOY JOSH HOWARD, and i do too, i was hoping to see him play.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dallas is playing terrible lets hope they can maek a run here in the 3rd quarter they can just not defend the 3 point line.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the defense we should be beating the Raptors like a drum?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The mavs are finally getting alive here midway through the fourth quarter down to 8.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

103-96 we must get some stops only 3:20 left to play.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Stackhouse ot hte line shooting two five fouls on Mike James.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

103-98 with 3+ to play. Turnover on Raptors do not go anywhere folks this game is far from over we can win this thing, we must stop playing this way though.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Jason Terry is clutch 101-103 plenty of time to play.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

103-103 all what a game 17 point comeback by the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The credit goes to Darrel Armstrong, he did an allwrold defensive job on Mike James.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

this is an insane game. Mavs have turned it up after sleepwalking all game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad to see we have some activity going on during the game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh man the Raptors are going to get the last shot here they stole the ball from Dirk on a double team.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks as if we have overtime great way for a game to end. I think the energy carries the mavs to the victory this afternoon.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk has played good defense down the stretch of the 4th quarter and into overtime.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We might have double Overtime, at least the Mavs still have the last shot if they do not screw it up.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk with the fadaway jumper in Matt Bonner's eye still a game up on the Spurs the best record in the West, Your DAllas MAvericks!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

24 point comeback for the Mavs biggest rally for the Mavs this season, I hope they do not play this way against the 76ers on Monday because I am going to the game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Unbelievable. But we must stop starting games like this. Still...crazy win.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I never gave up belief, although I did start to waiver for awhile.

DA was the creator of the comeback tonight, no doubt.

Also, Dirk is clutch.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Great great win! People tend to forget that the Raps have been kinda hot lately (5-5 in the last ten.. not bad for them). I'm happy JHo got some rest and Dirk continued to prove that he could get it done on D.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice, I wish I could see the second halves of these games - we have some crazy comebacks (all year long)

We need to close out on teams like this early and not let them get into the game, dominate early and give time to Devin/Quis/Diop. 

Dirk with a nice line tonight: 32 points (13-23 FG), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals and 4 blocks

Some good coaching by Avery in the 2nd half, getting into Darrel Armstrong aka Mr. Hustle -- we really missed Josh's perimeter defense with Toronto hitting 16 3's against us at 57%.

Stack with a season high assists (8)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk's dagger leads Mavs to win in OT
Nowitzki's jumper with 1 second left lifts Dallas to improbable victory, 115-113



03:21 AM CST on Sunday, February 26, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



There are many reasons Avery Johnson believes these Mavericks have a chance to be special. After Saturday afternoon's remarkable comeback from 24 points down, he added one more to the list. 

They can overcome his coaching. 

For the second consecutive game, the Mavericks hit the floor with no energy, a breakdown Johnson took the blame for. 

But backup guard Darrell Armstrong provided some adrenaline, Jerry Stackhouse supplied the backbone and Dirk Nowitzki delivered the game-winning jumper with a second left in overtime as the Mavericks somehow beat Chris Bosh and the Toronto Raptors, 115-113, at American Airlines Center. 

Their franchise-record 14th consecutive home win, and fifth win in a row overall, looked extremely unlikely when the Mavericks were down, 86-62, midway through the third quarter. 

The last time a hole this deep was dug around these parts, Lake Ray Hubbard was built. 

"There's something really unique about this team," Johnson said. "But I've failed this team, because our practices aren't good enough and the film sessions aren't good enough to put us in position to play well. 

"Teams are coming in here averaging about 31 points in the first quarter. There has been some confusion in regard to the game plan, and that's my fault. I take full responsibility." 

While the players were quick to say that Johnson can't get a rebound or defend for them, the analysis carries some weight. They trailed Memphis by 19 points two days earlier and rallied. Obviously in need of a bigger challenge, they tacked another five points on to the deficit, courtesy of Bosh, Mike James, Charlie Villanueva and Morris Peterson, who combined for 97 of Toronto's points. 

Arriving at games flat is a sure way to tempt the basketball gods. Eventually, you'll pay. But the Mavs escaped again – this time. 

"This team never, never quits," said Armstrong, who had a 3-pointer with 3:37 left in regulation that started the Mavericks' 12-0 blitz that drew them into a 105-103 lead. Villanueva got fouled by Nowitzki with 29.9 seconds left, and the Raptor's two free throws forced overtime. 

But the Mavs' comeback had pushed momentum on their side. Jason Terry (27 points) had one of his five 3-pointers in the run. 

Once they got to overtime, the Mavericks went up by four, but Toronto's 16th 3-pointer, this one from reserve Matt Bonner, tied the score with 12.4 ticks left. 

Nowitzki then reared up over Bonner from just right of the circle for the winner. 

"It's tough to win games like that," Nowitzki said of falling behind so far. "We really got lucky." 

Nowitzki also had the defensive play of the game when he blocked James' layup try at the regulation buzzer. James' shot was knocked against the backboard and danced around the rim before falling off. 

"I almost blocked it in," Nowitzki said. "That would have been a heartbreaker." 

Instead, the Mavericks pulled out the sort of win that says something about a team. 

"It says we need to play better early," Stackhouse said. "Everybody's aware that we need to do some things not to put ourselves in that kind of position. But they [wins like this] have got to be beneficial to us somewhere down the line. We know we're a pretty good team. But there's a couple other pretty good teams out there, too."


----------

